
Ask HN: C/C++ remote maintenance jobs? - brij0102
As someone who has a lifetime of system software experience, I feel there should be remote part-time&#x2F;retainer based jobs to maintain or enhance some complex code base; how would one go about finding some!
======
mooreds
Sounds like a consulting niche.

------
slick50
This is going to be difficult. Most companies aren't going to advertise that
it's a maintenance job. Your best bet is to look for contracting gigs on
craigslist and then find out through the interview process if it will be a
good fit.

